# Ludwigia ovalis 'green'



## manini (Mar 18, 2007)

Photos of my emerged growth L. ovalis green.


















Submerged growth of L. ovalis 'green'


----------



## AzFishKid (Aug 22, 2009)

Beautiful! I didn't even know that there was a green version of L. ovalis.

How many different species are you growing emersed? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

_Ludwigia ovalis_ has alternate leaves. That might be some kind of _L. repens_.


----------



## manini (Mar 18, 2007)

Cavan Allen said:


> _Ludwigia ovalis_ has alternate leaves. That might be some kind of _L. repens_.


You are right.....! I guess another hybrid???? Very interesting.


----------



## manini (Mar 18, 2007)

AzFishKid said:


> Beautiful! I didn't even know that there was a green version of L. ovalis.
> 
> How many different species are you growing emersed?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have a few. Just waiting for them to flower before posting photos of them so that proper identification can be done. Apparently this is not L.ovalis.....it is something else. Hopefully Cavan can id this specimen.


----------



## Error (Apr 16, 2004)

Possibly a hybrid but probably pure L. repens.


----------



## LordxPickle (May 6, 2011)

Error said:


> Possibly a hybrid but probably pure L. repens.


My emersed L. repens looks nothing like that


----------

